#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico

## mineirinho

Ofereço me como responsável técnico junto ao CFT/CREA para os provedores que estão tirando a sua licença SCM.

(17) 98164-8230 (celular e whatsapp)
[email protected]

Att.

Diogo

----------

